# CCO Haul



## iamheartcore (May 23, 2007)

I lucked out -- there were so many limited edition/discontinued items!







Botanical, Flirty Number, Relaxing





Night Light Pigment





Maidenchant & Lure cream blush





Shell Pearl & Star! beauty powder





Steep, Sunday Best, Taupless eyeshadows


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 23, 2007)

Great haul. I really like the Iridescent Star powder. Enjoy.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 23, 2007)

Wow, that's a great haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 23, 2007)

Awesome haul!


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 23, 2007)

awesome haul!!  which CCO did you go to?


----------



## Hilly (May 23, 2007)

oooo that is awesome!! I am going to my first CCO when I go home to chicago. CANT WAIT!


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

Nice haul!  Which CCO do you go to?


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (May 24, 2007)

Argh, these CCO hauls get me so jealous, Wish we had them here!!

Great haul! Im lemming most of those items!


----------



## estheticmasque (May 24, 2007)

very nice haul!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 24, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Moppit (May 24, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## MACisME (May 24, 2007)

thats really pretty!


----------



## corngrl2 (May 25, 2007)

wow...great haul...i also wish there was a cco near me


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2007)

Nice haul.  Botanical is an awesome shadow.


----------



## missmacqtr (May 26, 2007)

awesome haul!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

WOW, what great colors!   
What is CCO?


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Jun 22, 2007)

ooo lalala! which CCO did you go to?? =D


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 22, 2007)

oooh very nice! I have been itching to go to the one out here....


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 22, 2007)

hey nice haul!! i got one today !! a few eyeshadows and pigment!! i like that store wished they had more though


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 22, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOH YEAHHHHH!!! Love that haul baby! Nightlight is awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me likie your cream blushes and beauty powders too


----------



## marichan0803 (Jun 23, 2007)

Im jealous~! we dont have one in Hawaii! I love the blushes and BP's!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 23, 2007)

I love all the colours especially the first 2 e/s..I have star beauty powder- its beautiful..enjoy! =)


----------



## thenovice (Jun 23, 2007)

wow- love all of it. which cco?


----------

